# " Friskies '' good quality dog food ?!



## Davidny (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey 

I have a 5 months old swiss shepherd and I've been feeding it only dry food '' FRISKIES '' but I'd like to know if its a good quality food , should I stick with it or switch to sum else like '' pedigree '' perhaps ... there's not a lotta brands where I'm from , markets fulla '' friskies '' and '' pedigree ''


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you in the UK? Friskies isn't a brand I've heard of - do you have a link to the ingredients?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a PURINA brand so I highly doubt it's good quality.


----------



## Davidny (Jun 22, 2013)

dandogman said:


> It's a PURINA brand so I highly doubt it's good quality.


what is PURINA ?


----------



## Davidny (Jun 22, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Are you in the UK? Friskies isn't a brand I've heard of - do you have a link to the ingredients?


no I'm no in the UK

here's the ingredients :

Nutritional

Friskies Junior contains pieces of chicken and vegetables.
Ingredients:

Cereals (min. 4% corn), meat and animal derivatives (min. 4% chicken), vegetable protein extracts, oils and fats, vegetable products, sugars, minerals, vegetables (at least 0.3% of green vegetables and min. 0.3% carrots).
Copper (copper sulphate) = 13mg/kg.
Antioxidants, colorants, and preservatives in the EU list of additives.

Vitamins:

Vitamin A: 17 000 IU / kg,
Vitamin D3 800 IU / kg,
Vitamin E (α-tocopherol) 100mg/kg,
Vitamin B: 120 mg.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

No - not a very good food at all I'm afraid! Almost all cereal, contains artificial colours and has very little meat. I would avoid this food and Pedigree because it is no better.

What other foods are available where you live?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

From the list it is poor quality. Cereals, sugars don't sound good. And what is vegetable products?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Davidny said:


> no I'm no in the UK
> 
> here's the ingredients :
> 
> ...


I'd find something better


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

thats bad


----------



## Davidny (Jun 22, 2013)

Thorne said:


> No - not a very good food at all I'm afraid! Almost all cereal, contains artificial colours and has very little meat. I would avoid this food and Pedigree because it is no better.
> 
> What other foods are available where you live?


oh damn ! been feedin it to my dog for almost 2 months

there's '' royal and propac '' 
and '' taste of the wild ''


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Davidny said:


> oh damn ! been feedin it to my dog for almost 2 months
> 
> there's '' royal and propac ''
> and '' taste of the wild ''


don't worry - a lot of dogs are fed on grain heavy diets for their lives and live into their teens.
2 months will have done no harm


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Davidny said:


> oh damn ! been feedin it to my dog for almost 2 months
> 
> there's '' royal and propac ''
> and '' taste of the wild ''


I wouldn't worry about it...

But I feed "Taste of the Wild" - my dogs love it, I'm happy with the ingredients and the dogs look great on it, it really suits them. I've had a lot of foster dogs too and they have all thrived on Taste of the Wild  Would recommend it without hesitation!


----------



## Davidny (Jun 22, 2013)

missnaomi said:


> I wouldn't worry about it...
> 
> But I feed "Taste of the Wild" - my dogs love it, I'm happy with the ingredients and the dogs look great on it, it really suits them. I've had a lot of foster dogs too and they have all thrived on Taste of the Wild  Would recommend it without hesitation!


ok thank you

my dog has a floppy ear , could it be because it lacks calcium ?


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'd also agree that Taste of the Wild is a very good food and definitely one to look into 


Davidny said:


> ok thank you
> 
> my dog has a floppy ear , could it be because it lacks calcium ?


Ears are cartilage which does not contain much calcium, so I'm sure your dog's ear is not due to calcium deficiency. A floppy ear is nothing to worry about, it's due to genetics and a bit of luck!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Taste of the Wild is an awesome food


----------

